# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Pearl, mobile robotic assistant for the elderly, Nursebot project

## Airicist

"Pearl: A Mobile Robotic Assistant for the Elderly"

Contributors:

Carnegie Mellon University

University of Pittsburgh

University of Michigan

University of Washington

University of Freiburg, Germany

----------


## Airicist

pearl assist

Published on Nov 17, 2013

----------

